

Guess what happens to old trees in the Amazon - BrazilNews
http://brazilandusbiz.com/hugo-franca/

======
BrazilNews
Hi Lucas , thanks for reading our article and commenting on it You are totally
rigth, our mistake when writing the headline... Please keep coming back for
more good news about brazilians that are making a difference. And if you do
have a story that you would like to share, please feel free to contact us. Att
BrazilUsBiz team [http://brazilandusbiz.com/](http://brazilandusbiz.com/)

------
lucaslazaro
It's not really in the Amazon, neither the forest, neither the state. The
vegetation is called Cerrado and it is located in the state of Bahia.
Nevertheless truly amazing work.

